# Thanksgiving meal avian edition



## tortadise (Nov 29, 2017)

The recent additions to the park also received a thanksgiving meal. We utilized the 3 sister crops of North American history Miaze(corn), beans, and squash(in this case pumpkin which is a squash) we made tamales for the birds. 

Fred enjoying his tamale



And just like me later that evening. The birds also were in a food coma and had to sprawl out.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 30, 2017)

tortadise said:


> The recent additions to the park also received a thanksgiving meal. We utilized the 3 sister crops of North American history Miaze(corn), beans, and squash(in this case pumpkin which is a squash) we made tamales for the birds.
> 
> Fred enjoying his tamale
> View attachment 223951
> ...



LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------

